# ID3 Zeichenkodierungsproblem



## Incognito_02 (15. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute,

bin neu hier im Forum und habe auch schon eine weile nichts in Java gemacht. Ich sitze aber jetzt aktuell wieder mal an einem kleinen Tool was ich basteln wollte.

Für mein Tool muss ich die ID3 Tags von MP3 Dateien auslesen können. Dies habe ich mit der jid3lib realisiert. Dies klappt auch einwandfrei, außer in dem Tag sind Umlaute.

Wenn ich jetzt den ID3 Tag auslese bekomme ich in meiner GUI einfach nur ein kleines schwarzes Karo mit einem fragezeichen drin. Hat mich erstmal nicht gestört. Allerdings wenn ich den Tag jetzt bearbeite und das speicher dann Speichert er mir das obwohl ich es in der GUI Korrigiert habe ebenfalls falsch ab. Wie kann ich das korrigieren? habt Ihr da eine Idee?

Anbei nochmal 2 Screens wie es in der GUI aussieht und wie er mir das nach der änderung in der GUI speichert.

EDIT:

Achja noch kurz zur Info habe das Forum bereits durchsucht und den Beitrag hier gefunden:
http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/54015-probleme-zeichensatz.html
Allerdings behandelt er nur das Thema des speicherns. Bei mir tritt der Fehler aber auch schon beim auslesen auf deshalb habe ich mal einen neuen Beitrag eröffnet.


----------



## Matthias K. (19. Mai 2011)

Hi,
wenn du die Datei einliest, könntest du den Namen mit allen Umlauten, in einen String speichern.
Diese werden dort wahrscheinlich sehr komisch dargestellt.
Da es nicht so viele Umlaute gibt, kannst du ohne Probleme, sie im String in normale Umlaute
umwandeln.
Dann kannst du beim Speichern den String, als Datei-Name verwenden.

Gruß,
Matthias


----------



## Incognito_02 (20. Mai 2011)

Hi Matthias,

danke für die Idee, ist nen guter Tipp muss ich mal versuchen.

Aktuell habe ich es provisorisch erstmal so gelöst das ich mein gesamtes Projekt in ISO-8859-1 Konvertiert habe. Also in dem gleichen Format wie meine MP3 Files. So erkennt er jetzt die umlaute sofort, ich weiß nur noch nicht ob mein Tool dann auf anderen Systemen wie Linux Fehlerfrei läuft. Deshalb werde ich demnächst mal deinen Vorschlag desten und schauen ob das so besser klappt.

Danke nochmal

Gruß

Incognito_02


----------

